# Help choosing Stihl Kombi



## dearber

Hi


This has been discussed quite a bit here, and did a lot of reading, but still trying to maybe see if I can get some more input on what to get.

Looking at the Stihl Kombi system to use for maintaining my yard.

First, let me put up more info on what I intend to use it for:

- Cedar hedge trimming - Approximately between 8 and 9 feet tall trees, around 70 trees, likely twice a year or so.

- Grass trimming - I have roughly around 40 yards of more or less a ~6' grass strip, I use a cheap electrical mower and about 30' old cable. Ugh I hate dragging that cable, and especially flipping it over the cedar hedge to the lawn along the sidewalk. But the gas powered machines look like an overkill for this, especially since parts of the area are difficult to maneuver around. I am likely keeping the same mower for now, but I'd need some grass trimmer to help me with those edges here and there, let say about 20-30 yards of edge to trim, every week or two during warmer seasons.

- Blower, I have about 40 square feet of small gravel rocks that get filled with pine needle from a nearby tree. I have a cheap electrical blower that doesn't move a dime when put against the pine needle. Not sure if the Kombi blower would do better, but the dealer said I can always try it for a day and return it if not suitable. I am also wondering whether I can use it for cleaning the gutters, or potentially blowing snow off my glass top patio cover.

- Power Sweeper ? I was told at the dealer it is convenient for cleaning snow off sidewalks, usually should not be a problem in this area, but this winter was horrible, was out shoveling for an hour or two maybe like 15 times this winter, was not much fun, and they say winters like this may be more frequent in the future.

So with that, I am undecided between the KM 91, KM 111, the KM 131. Cost is not much of an issue, $400, $450, and $480 correspondingly. (All Canadian prices). $80 compared to the total cost after all attachments I would be paying anyway, is not that much of a difference to me. But I was told, given that I will likely more than the rest, use this for grass trimming, the engine may wear out quickly if not run at full throttle, and with grass trimming KM131 at full throttle would be too much power I was told and can throw rocks etc ... So I don't mind paying $80 more for the bigger engine, but not at the risk of potentially wearing it out sooner.

Then again, not sure if the blower paired with the KM91 would be enough for that pine needle, heck I do not know if even the KM 131 would be enough for it.

With that out of the way (apologies if too detailed  ), I mainly have two questions

- Which engine between the KM 91, KM 111, KM 131 would you recommend? I am leaning towards the KM 111 as a happy medium.

- Straight or adjustable hedge trimmer ? I was going to go adjustable ($320 vs $220), because I was hoping to not have to use a ladder for the tops. But few dealers already told me they don't think not using a ladder is a good idea since I would not be able to see the work I am doing. So if I am to use a ladder anyway, I am starting to lean towards the straight one, reasons being: $100 cheaper, shorter (easier to maneuver?), less weight, less parts meaning less prone to issues ?


----------



## LonestarStihl

Just do the biggest. After you go to the pro line of the kombi the price isn't much different. I regret not getting th biggest up front


----------



## dearber

Thanks for the input. Yeah I am not really worried about the price difference.

My only concern is if I use the KM 131 with the grass trimmer too often, (which may mean not using full throttle a lot of times), whether that would cause the engine to not last that long. At least that is what the dealer told me.

I have also read somewhere that KM 130 has a slightly better build quality than then KM 110, though not sure if this is still the case between the newer models KM 131 and KM 111.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I don't think you'd have an issue. I figure you'd still use it wide open. It's not good to do half throttle as many will tell you. I have the km90 which I really like. I use the trimmer and pole saw attachment. It's a bit light for the pole saw but still works. I wish I had gotten the larger for the tiller attachment. If you get the big one and feel it's too much I'll trade you though  and I'll pay the difference


----------



## ANewSawyer

I have a KM-130 and it is very torquey. It will literally drag you around if you aren't careful. If I accidentaly floor the throttle, and it is easy to do since the 4-mixes don't feather well, it will rip the grass out and tear into the dirt. Also, I don't use it for light trimming unless I have to because it weighs a ton. It has all the power I need but I just hate carrying the weight unless I am waist deep in weeds and brush. Then you love it, weight and all. Don't discount the KM-94 I think that is the 2 stroke unit. You are on the right track getting a multi use trimmer the first time. I bought a dedicated straight shaft unit and had to buy the KM later. I thought, heh, that the multi tool trimmers were toys and a novelty. Boy, was I wrong!!!

Honestly, have you considered a battery mower and a matching battery trimmer? They are doing some wonderful things with battery power now days. I looked at Ego's mowers and was impressed by the performance. And the price tag. But I believe one, or maybe more, of the battery companies have a multi tool trimmer.


----------



## dearber

The battery mower did cross my mind to be honest. I hate the cord on my electrical one. Though they do not seem to be cheap. I believe one place I asked they were starting from around $650 CAD or so.

I may visit the Stihl dealer again tomorrow, probably not a bad idea to ask for battery powered alternatives. Not quite sure if there is a good battery hedge trimmer though.
I guess ideally I'd have a battery powered mower, grass trimmer, hedge trimmer and then maybe a dedicated gas powered blower for the power, but that all would cost me likely at least 3 times as much


----------



## CR888

KM-94 light simple high revving traditional 2stroke. I don't bother using my KM-131 anymore. The KM-94 has enough power to run pole saw with 2 extensions, the 4mix have good torque & throttle response but lack the personality of the 2mix engines. Just my 2c with a few hundred hours on them commercially.


----------



## dearber

Hmm, well now I am debating between

HLA 65 + FSA 85 + AP300 + Charger = $950 CAD
KM 111 + Adjustable Hedge Trimmer + Mowing Head = $895

The later will allow me to expand for much cheaper (e.g $150 instead of $400 for the kombi blower vs BGA 100), Pole Pruner is much cheaper etc ..
But the former will keep me away from the temptation to buy all those extras  .. and will be more convenient, lightweight etc


----------



## Highdesignfool

dearber said:


> Thanks for the input. Yeah I am not really worried about the price difference.
> 
> My only concern is if I use the KM 131 with the grass trimmer too often, (which may mean not using full throttle a lot of times), whether that would cause the engine to not last that long. At least that is what the dealer told me.
> 
> I have also read somewhere that KM 130 has a slightly better build quality than then KM 110, though not sure if this is still the case between the newer models KM 131 and KM 111.



I have the previous model the km130
It does have a more robust build than the lesser two. The clutch cover is magnesium instead of plastic like the 90 and 110.
I'd imagine the new models are the same.


----------



## cedarhollow

I bought a km130 about 8 years ago and added a straight string head, a saw head, pole chainsaw and extension, The best 2 cycle machine I have ever owned. Awesome machine, no problem here with feathering throttle here. this thing is just awesome. Lots of power, get a lot done with a little gas and it just won't quit. it starts easy each and every time. I have at least a dozen other brands of trimmers in the shed that are all junk compared to this thing. For a full year it sat in my florida garage with gas in the tank and when I pulled it out to start it, it cranked and ran perfect on second pull. Since there are so many trees in my florida yard I had used it to mow the lawn for most of the years. 
I like it so much I went to dealer today to inquire about new 131 since I saw on the still website a spring promo, only in limited states and areas it turns out. The only reason for wanting another is the 40+ acres I now need to care for and the two kids who help me around the new farm


----------



## ANewSawyer

The 130 is a four stroke with valves but it uses mix.


----------



## cedarhollow

I stand corrected, thanks for straightening me out. Regardless this machine I would give 6 stars best money I ever spent on yard care machine.
After giving it some thought I might just go get that km130 i saw at dealer today. The new km131 is most likely a modified version to meet EPA nonsense rules.
then maybe one of those sythe heads for the mansize late summer weeds


----------



## crotchclimber

Our tree company has 3 KM130R units with most of the attachments. I'd say the power sweep takes the most power. It's the most powerful trimmer I've ever used, mows down thistles no problem. We have the adjustable hedger, I'd recommend it since you don't have to stand right under your hedge.


----------



## cedarhollow

do you think the adjustable hedger would cut down big weeds?


----------



## crotchclimber

cedarhollow said:


> do you think the adjustable hedger would cut down big weeds?


Probably, but I've never used it for that. Heavy duty line like Gatorline or Desert Extrusion Diamond Edge mow down most anything


----------



## cedarhollow

good to know. has anyone had chance to try out the new 131?


----------



## crotchclimber

cedarhollow said:


> good to know. has anyone had chance to try out the new 131?


the 131 was only released a month or two ago. I saw one at the dealer. Main difference looked to be the controls; I'm not sure what other differences there are.


----------



## crotchclimber

Just saw you were wondering about the blower. It's awesome. Better than a handheld like the BG56 or BG86. Very loud too since it's a turbine design. It will definitely blow pine needles out of gravel and blow out gutters. It will even blow gravel off pavement. It's our most used attachment.


----------



## dearber

Thank you, that sounds promising. Would you mind letting me know which power head you use with the blower?

That might be the main reason I am thinking of getting the 131 (if the others are not powerful enough for let say pine needles ..), but if the smaller ones would work well too, then maybe I can gravitate towards the 111 or 91, because I have read quite a few posts that the 131 might be a hassle if using with the grass cutter.
Though I guess if that is really a problem I can always opt for maybe a cheaper dedicated grass trimmer, like the FS 56, and use the 131 with the hedger and blower.

I am still on the fence with going battery powered hedger and grass cutter to be honest, but I will miss the blower that way (and it looks like it is very popular with everyone that had used it), and I can not find enough info online to learn how long the life of those AP300 would be .. I'd hate having to shell out $200 for one every year or two.

I really do think I'd like the HLA65, it will be lighter, and it is also adjustable, and is not as long as the Kombi one (I think the Kombi adjustable is a bit too long for my taste, plus it will be heavier to operate).


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I have the 110. It's ok for light trimming, but a slow turd in taller grass. The "antivibe" is HORRIBLE! I can't run it for more than an hour at a time, and even then my hands are "buzzing" and hurt the next day.

I can run a similar Shindawa or Husqy for several hours without that problem.


Was fine power wise with the power broom. I got rid of that attachment though, didn't work all that great. I found a rake was much faster and beats me up WAY less actually. Only time it worked well was getting gravel off grass, which I have a whole whopping 100ft a year to do. I bought it to rake the yard.

The 110 and 130 are basically the same weight. I didn't get the bigger one because my dealer didn't stock it.


----------



## clf28264

For home use you can get by with no issues using the KM-56. I've had mine for 4 years and run it for at least an hour a week between edging, string trimming, running the tiller, and the hedge trimmer. Basic maintainence and using canned fuel from a big box store has left me pleased with my investment. Unless you are running the pole hedge trimmer or the tiller/sweeper extensively I am not sure the extra power and expense of the commercial units is needed. On the blower side I bought a BG-86 for its maneuverability and it seems to have more than enough power. But, it was quite expensive for a single use tool as a homeowner.


----------



## Highdesignfool

crotchclimber said:


> the 131 was only released a month or two ago. I saw one at the dealer. Main difference looked to be the controls; I'm not sure what other differences there are.



I believe they now have compensating carbs that tune themselves


----------



## cedarhollow

I think I will get another 130 rather than the more complex 131, as far as vibration never noticed any unless wads of string or weeds get wrapped around cutting head but I use it with shoulder strap and it balances nicely and even with bad back can run a whole tank of gas on a good back day. I love this thing would not even think of a smaller head its best $ i ever spent on lawn care gear with exception to maybe my Sarlo mower


----------



## ANewSawyer

I thought 131 added the "Intellicarb". I don't think that is the same as the autotune which has a solinoid on the carb. I thought the intellicarb was something in the airfilter? I looked at the 131 when it came out and decided that I liked the 130 better. I almost went out and bought another 130 to have on hand! I resisted the urge.

https://pricepower.stihldealer.net/products/trimmers-and-brushcutters/professional-trimmers/fs131/


----------



## dearber

I just remembered that the first dealer I visited, had several of the older models still in stock, and somewhat discounted.
I think I will likely go with the older series and save some bucks, I hope that should still be covered under the same warranty.

I decided I am not going battery operated for the hedge trimmer, I could not find enough info online, at least not as much as I'd like to make me feel comfortable purchasing it. From what I did find, though, it did have positive feedback.

I did try holding it in the store, and I am not sure if it was that much lighter compared to the KM91R + straight hedger. It probably is by numbers, it just was not too big of a difference for me personally.

The adjustable kombi hedger attachment on the other hand was a different story, I found that much heavier than the straight attachment. Even just holding it at the store my forward hand was struggling, I can only imagine how it would feel after going through the whole hedge.

I think I have read there are straps that can be used, but not sure how much it would help with the hedger. It was the weight of the trimmer blade that was too much for me, or maybe it was just the length of the attachment, making it really unbalanced and me struggling to hold it.

So now I am somewhat decided on

- Older series KM90, KM110, or KM130
- Straight hedge attachment
- Straight shaft string trimmer attachment
- Blower att

The KM90 is about $80 cheaper than the $130, and it can likely work just fine with all these attachments so that is what I will likely get (if they still have it in stock)
The only potential future purchase I see myself making is the edger, and while the KM90 will probably work fine, I have read there are cases where if the soil is too compacted or wet, the KM90 can struggle, while the KM130 will have no issues. I am not sure how often that would be the case.

To be honest, because this is for my personal use, and maybe an occasional side job, even the KM56 might work just fine, but I usually like buying better quality, and the commercial unit will make me a little bit more comfortable (although my wallet may not quite agree)


----------



## CR888

As Stihl don't offer a short shaft option for the hedgetrimmer your stuck with a minimum length that is too long making it a bit cumbersome. However if you have experience doing hedges you know the importance of articulating blade adjustment. It allows you so many options to tackle the job much easier. I'd get the km-56 before the 4-mix's you've chosen. But I think you have been set on what you want all along. Hope it works out good for you.


----------



## dearber

What do you think between KM56 and KM94 ?
From what I understand they might have similar power at full throttle, but 94 might would have more power mid range, or am I wrong in my assumptions ?

I was going to go to older series KM90/KM110/KM130 because it felt like I would save on the discount, and still get a powerful engine, but I guess I would save even more if going with the KM56.

The KM56 is an odd one, most of the sales persons I talked to said it would be perfectly fine and good enough for me, saying they have sold tons and never had complaints. 
Just one mentioned that if I am using the edger, I should consider one of the commercial units, he even said the KM94 might not be enough for the edger attachment.
Generally reading on forums, I see people saying "I'd skip the KM56 and move up", but to be honest, not sure if they have actually tried it.

I did give the adjustable hedge attachment another try this morning, and for some reason it did not feel as heavy as last time.

Maybe because last time it was the first thing I tried, before moving to look at the alternatives, where now I came to it after I tried the battery operated one, and the straight kombi one, so maybe was somewhat warmed up 

Or maybe I just did not hold it correctly / the same the last time, either way I feel like it may be something I can probably get used to, I am not going to do hedges that often anyway.


----------



## cedarhollow

get the 130 and never look back, you can't get more out of a smaller unit but you can run larger one easier


----------



## dearber

I called the dealer today to make an appointment tomorrow to go in and get the KM130.
I chose the KM130 over KM131 because it is discounted / cheaper by about $40, and I thought they are more or less the same anyway, so might just as well save some.

But I just looked at the online specs, KM131 is 4.4 kg, and the KM130 is 4.6 kg , and now I am somewhat reconsidering this.
Would the extra 200 grams on the power engine be noticeable ? 
That is close to 5% extra weight, by that logic to me it seems like something that would be somewhat noticeable.

And this is with the KM131 longer length to coupling sleeve:
KM131: 94 cm, KM130: 92cm.

I do not know if I understand the vibration level data, but it looks like to me that the KM131 is much better.
KM131: 6,1 / 6,5 m/s², KM130: 9,7/9,4 m/s²


----------



## CR888

If your just using it at home for an hour or so occaisionally 200grams ain't no big issue. Holding on to it for several hours straight every gram makes a difference. This is another reason I voted you get the km94. Often what a pro pays for in high end equipment is a high power to weight ratio and comfort of operation. The 4mixes don't excel in this area. The km-94 has a much better air filter too. The km130 is a decade+ year old design that has some great attributes but is not loved by all. I have both, use them commercially pole sawing, extended hedge trimming and as brushcutter. When I need a powerfull brushcutter I use a clearing saw with bull handle and harness. When I need a blower I either use a handheld bg86 or backpack. The km-94 will most likely have more power than you need and be lighter more nimble and with the 2mix strato engine. Its a much newer unit. I thought I'd use my km130 with pole saw attachment with the torque they produce being able to rest the chain on the limb and pull the trigger and KNOW the chain would instantly turn, but I always pick up the km94 when off to work for hours on end.


----------



## dearber

I ended up getting the KM131R, with the blower and straight shaft trimmer. Hoping to get the new hedge trimmer attachment (145) when it becomes available.

No first hand experience yet (darn that rain...), but the specs look like they did try to make the new generation somewhat easier to use.
They have much better vibration level (unless it is just marketing), and are a little bit lighter.
The choke also opens automatically when you press the throttle trigger (not sure if this was the case with the KM130)

Unfortunately, they also somehow managed to make them louder.

Here are some specs that I gathered
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KM56........4.3 kg.....8.5/7.7 m/s2.....96 dB(A)........533 cfm....139 mph
KM94........4.0 kg.....7.2/7.2 m/s2.....95 dB(A)........490 cfm....130 mph
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KM90.......4.5 kg.....6.8/7.0 m/s2.....95 db(A).........could not find info, I guess same as KM91R
KM100.....4.5 kg.....8.9/8.7 m/s2.....95 db(A)
KM130.....4.6 kg.....9.7/9.4 m/s2.....99 db(A)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KM91.......4.4 kg.....6.3/5.4 m/s2.....99 db(A).......556 cfm....145 mph
KM111.....4.4 kg.....5.7/5.0 m/s2.....99 db(A).......556 cfm....145 mph
KM131.....4.4 kg.....6.1/6.5 m/s2.....101 db(A).....603 cfm....157 mph
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BG86.......4.4 kg..............................70 db(A).......459 cfm....154 mph
BR200.....5.8 kg..............................70 db(A).......406 cfm....132 mph
BR450....10.6 kg.............................77 db(A).......642 cfm....186 mph
BR600.....9.8 kg..............................75 db(A).......712 cfm....201 mph
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I guess I got the loudest machine, but is little lighter than the KM130, and much less vibration.
It also looks like the blower would do very good, and comparable to BG86 and BR200.

Although, I am not sure what these numbers are for (if for the flat or round nozzle).
I read somewhere on a forum, that the KM131's 157mph is with a flat nozzle and it does only 121mph with the round one (which it comes with).
while the BG86 154mph is the round nozzle, and can do 190mph with the flat one.
If that is the case, than the KM131 blower will actually be significantly weaker than the BG86.

If this proves to be the case and I find it too weak in the next 7 days, I can always return it and get the KM94R + BG86 which is the other option I was considering. But this way KM131 and blower) it ends up being $90 or so cheaper, so I am hoping it will be powerful enough.


----------



## cedarhollow

with the 130 i have you have to move choke by hand, I know they changed the gas caps since I got my wonder what else they changed. I was going to go get another 130 today but dealer closed at noon. The price at my local dealer is 370, no one local actually has a 131. I never thought about the vibration. the 130 is the 4 cycle engine has tons of torque but maybe not quite as many rpm's as the homeowner yardboss stuff, just a guess as to reason for the blower stats. the blower needs rpm's not torque power. I'm thinking of getting the bed redefiner to chew up weeds growing around my newly planted trees. has anyone used that attachment


----------



## Babaganoosh

Did they redesign the blower attachment? Mine had the round opening. Can you get a different tip for it?


----------



## dearber

I don't think they have. It still comes with the round opening. Though one dealer mentioned that there is a flat tip for it, but they did not have it in store and would have had to be ordered.

It is a little misleading though, how in the catalogue they are listing the numbers for the flat nozzle (if what I read on another forum is right), where it actually comes with the round one. Hell, even the pictures of it are showing the round nozzle.
There is not even a fine print specifying what it is for, it just says "at nozzle". So my assumption obviously was that those numbers represent the round one, and will be what I get when I purchase this. Well apparently not so.

On the other hand, the specs for the dedicated blowers are for their round nozzles, meaning they can go even higher when used with the flat nozzle.

I used those numbers to compare the attachment vs a dedicated one, in making my purchase decision, and do feel a little misled.
Unfortunately even with so much online research I did before making the purchase, for some reason I only actually found out about this discrepancy in the way the listings are done, just now after the purchase.

I do hope though this one will be powerful enough and not have any shaft issues later on (as I have read can happen), so maybe I'll forget all about it.


----------



## dearber

I tried the blower and grass trimmer today for the first time.

The blower just blew the rocks off the gravel, had to blow them back in. It's more than enough powerful for my needs, likely the dedicated ones would have been too much anyway.

The KM131R with the grass trimmer is also extremely torquey and powerful, also too much I feel like. I am somewhat considering going back and replacing this for either the KM91 or the KM94 if dealer is ok. This will definitely be underutilized if I keep it.

Wish I could have also tried it with the hedge trimmer though, but do not own the attachment yet. Maybe it would be really useful when that time comes.
With the power it has though, it makes me doubt there would be any reason for the KM94 or KM90 to not be enough for hedge trimming too.


----------



## CR888

Get the KM-94....I told ya!! I often run two extension poles with the hedgetrimmer and the KM-94 has no issues....it actually moves the blades faster as its a higher RPM engine. The extra torque of the km131 is not worth its weight and bulk IME for the kombi tools. If your running a 300mm clearing blade....well you want more power than the 131 anyway.


----------



## Babaganoosh

Yeah the 130 is a beast with the line trimmer. Overkill for my 3/4 acre yard but whatever. The blower runs well and the hedge clippers have plenty of power. My dad and I share the saw attachment and it cuts like a laser. 

If i was running it all day I'd probably go with the 94 as well.


----------



## dearber

Well I just replaced it with the KM94R, I will likely try it out later today or tomorrow morning.

I somehow feel like I will miss the power, but the KM131R was too much for grass trimming (which I will do most of).

Main issue I found with it really was the throttle control, it may have likely improved with experience, but I found it very difficult to control, could never properly hold it half throttle, and a slight press would rev it up full power very easily.

I was torn between the KM90 and the KM94 today, but I worry the KM90 might have had the same issue with the throttle. Others report they see no issues with the 4-mix throttle control, for me personally it was a bit of a struggle. To be honest I have not tried the KM94 yet, but I have heard is somewhat easier, and it does have that throttle limiter anyway if I ever need it.

I really like the torque on the 4-mix though, I also like how they are easier to start .. the 94 seems like it will be a bit more finicky, at least requires a longer procedure to get it ready to go.

Anyway, I'm sure the 94 will be good enough for grass trimming, but I am slightly concerned if it will hold up when I start using the hedge trimmer attachment on that 8 foot cedar hedge I have.

I think the 4-mix would have done a better job with that, at least I have the impression it would result in a better finish. Hopefully I don't get disappointed when that time comes. They say they'll have the new hedger attachment mid of May, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Babaganoosh

What is different about the hedge trimmer attachment?


----------



## dearber

Not sure if I understand your question fully. I am waiting for the new Kombi 145 degrees attachment. They currently only stock the older 135 which is a bit heavier.

It is the same one for the KM94 and KM131 though, I am just worried having less power may result in not as nice finish.


----------



## Highdesignfool

I think you'll be happy with the 94. I have the km130 and like others have said it's super
torquey which is great for edging and other demanding tasks but it's a lunk to carry around. I also have a dedicated fs80r pro trimmer that I found cheap, so that's what I use to trim. If I were to buy again I'd look really hard at the 94.


----------



## Highdesignfool

How about uploading a video of the new km94 running!


----------



## dearber

Well to be honest I did not find the KM131 that heavy, but I think it has shed some weight compared to the 130. 4.4kg vs 4.6 ?
I also did not notice much vibration, but only used it for about 20-30 minutes.
Main issue I had was my inability to feather the throttle trigger, which would sometimes easily go full power when I did not want it too.

Otherwise I really liked it .. and even though I only tried it once, I think I already miss it a little bit.

I just hope we start on a good foot with the KM94 too 

I have never uploaded a video of anything, may be something I need to investigate how.


----------



## CR888

A lot of your concerns/questions have been answered in this thread, you just seem to not let any advice sink in. The km94 starting procedure is as easy as the 131. Pin throttle, twist and depress choke pull starter & on the 3rd pull (usually) it starts (not pops) and when you touch the throttle the choke auto disengages. The finish with the hedgetrimmer will be as good/better than the 131. Like a chainsaw power is no good if the chain is blunt....learning how to disassemble the blades and sharpen them will determine how well your hedge finish is into the future. Also on the 94 their is a dial control on the throttle control handle, you can set this to control your throttle so if you only want half throttle you adjust and then when trigger is fully depressed only half throttle will be allowed. Buy some mineral Stihl oil (the cheap one) and run that for the first few tanks and if you insist on synthetics do so after break in with mineral oil. Then put the unit under as much load as you can, don't baby it during break in.


----------



## Babaganoosh

I meant how is the new trimmer attachment better than the older one?


----------



## dearber

The throttle dial control on 94 is one of the reasons why I got it now (in case I still have issues feathering the trigger).

I had to buy that Stihl 6 pack 2 stroke oil to get the double warranty. Is that the Synthetic one ? It's at home so can't currently check.
If so, sounds like maybe I should find some mineral oil first, hopefully the dealer would have some.

I have read on another forum, someone going from KM130 down to KM90 and noticing a significant drop in quality of finish when hedge trimming. But then again, there are probably many more users with the opposite experience, being more than happy with their KM90 or KM94s. I just worry a little bit until I try it, that's how I am, I worry 

I felt like the KM131 was really torquey, I have not yet tried the KM94, I might be just as well pleasantly surprised, even if not as much.

Only reason why I say it is more finicky to start is based on the dealer's instructions:

KM131
1. Push Primer 2-3 times (or whatever that button to get fuel through the carburetor is called)
2. Choke close (cold position)- two pulls
3. Choke warm position - next pull should start
4. Depress throttle, choke auto opens, let it idle for 30 seconds
5. Ready to go ..

KM94
1. Push Primer 6-7 times
2. Choke close (it does not seem to have cold and warm positions)
3. Should start on 2-3 pulls
4. Wait 10-15 seconds (run it idle on choke), then press throttle trigger to auto open choke
5. Let it idle for at least 30 more seconds
6. Bring it to full RPM for about 3 seconds, then back to idle for 3 seconds
7. Repeat step 6 a few times, until you can hear / feel it has been warmed up / governor kicks in

To me that feels like a bit more work.
But it was different technicians both times explaining this, so maybe some of this is overkill.

I am sorry about leaving the impression about "not letting any advice to sink in". So far I have appreciated all advice given. I would have likely currently been with some cheap stuff from Home Depot or Canadian Tire, and pulling my hear out, if I was to just ignore all your opinions


----------



## dearber

The new hedge trimmer attachment is I believe 300 grams lighter, and has bigger operational range (145 vs 135).

I asked about it here: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/kombi-adjustable-hedge-trimmer.309326/


----------



## Babaganoosh

dearber said:


> The new hedge trimmer attachment is I believe 300 grams lighter, and has bigger operational range (145 vs 135).
> 
> I asked about it here: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/kombi-adjustable-hedge-trimmer.309326/



Figures. I just got the hedge trimmer last year.


----------



## CR888

I cannot comment on the km-90 as I've not used one but for starting procedure the k-94 is one of the simplest/easiest systems I've ever used and I have used a fair few. The main thing with your hedge attachment is to keep the blades sharp, oiled (lanolin spray is best IME) & keep the gearbox greased. You can buy a guard for the tip to prevent it smashing into the ground which chips the blades if concrete or gets dirt/sand on them. Do NOT use canola cooking spray oil on the blades it will seize them up! A cleaning spray to dissolve sap/gum build up should be avalible from Stihl but frequent lanolin spraying of the blades will minimise build up. Carefully trimming around wire fences, its very easy to chip the blades. In time you will realise the right decision has been made getting the KM94. The only attachment that significantly would benefit from the increased torque would be the blower which I don't have as I use H/holds and backpacks. The oil you likely got for the warranty is Stihl Ultra full synthetic. Its horrible oil for ***, I run mineral oil and sometimes semi synthetic. Out of the Stihl oils I'd choose the semi FD rated HP oil or the FB rated mineral. The main reason Stihl offer a full synthetic now (had not for over 50 years) is due to the 4mix engines that have valves. Run the unit as hard as you can (under load) after a brief 30 second warm up. Don't start it up until your ready to seat the rings & break it in properly. Pressure seats rings and you get a small window of opportunity to do it well.


----------



## dearber

It does not really say if it is the "HP Ultra" or synthetic.

It's a pack of 6 100ml bottles, white ones, with orange caps. Says 

"
Premium
Two-stroke engine oil
(contains fuel stabilizer)
50:1
100ml
API TC
"

From what I can see in the catalogue, the HP Ultra has black caps. I guess I can call the dealer tomorrow and confirm what this actually is (if they actually know  ). 

With that said, the engine has already been started up and revved-somewhat by the technician at the dealership when getting it ready for me (I guess basic checks and tuning) and while demonstrating how to start it up.
I have no clue what he actually put inside. I'll try and ask tomorrow, if not sure I guess best thing would be to empty the tank and put mineral oil before I start it up again to do some work.

I also hope him running it full throttle a few times this morning without any load when setting it up, would have not hurt the break-in period.


----------



## dearber

I asked the dealer, they said it is just a regular 2-stroke oil, is not synthetic. So I'd hope its ok to use during the break in. 
Does not say the rating, but at least its not synthetic.


----------



## Cort

I just picked up a 131 Kombi with the power sweep, edger, and trimmer. Coming from my FS90R this thing is a BEAST! Easy to start, easy to switch attachments, wicked torque. 

I'll likely pick up a few more attachments but I already have a gas hedge trimmer, pole saw, tree saw, and regular saw. 

You can't go wrong with too much power.


----------



## ttyR2

I too picked up a KM131R along with the pruning saw attachment, string trimmer, hub kit to mount metal blades like the 4 blade grass blade and chisel tooth saw blade, extension shaft, and weeding/tiller attachment. I pruned up about 45 trees in a friends ponderosa pine grove, only used about a half tank of fuel. With the shoulder strap set right, it was a pleasure to use. Love the torque from that engine too. So far, it has started on the first pull, hot or cold (using choke when cold) every time.

One thing I did run in to though....the pruner bar nut loosens up very easily when cutting large branches (over four inches in dia). It seems like the bar vibrates badly in some cases and that quickly causes the bar nut to come loose. I work on Stihl saws and know what torque to use on the nut, so I don't think it's a failing on my part. The real bummer is, when the nut comes loose and the bar tosses the chain, the slot in the bar chews up the rear aluminum tang that keeps the bar aligned along with the bar nut stud. I'm curious if anyone else has seen that behavior.


----------



## ttyR2

So I took the pole pruner attachment back. What I was given is the "updated" part. Bar is on the left side of the new one, uses 1/4" pico chain, and the housing is mostly made of plastic. While Stihl's plastic is better than most, I'm questioning the durability of the new saw. We will see....really makes me think about seeing if the sales guy (he's a pro Stihl dude) will replace the chewed up aluminum on the original one and retrofit it with a 1/4" chain.

I just don't know...

I did pick up the blower attachment as it was in stock. Man...works dang awesome! The 131R likes the load too...runs really nice.


----------



## Babaganoosh

ttyR2 said:


> So I took the pole pruner attachment back. What I was given is the "updated" part. Bar is on the left side of the new one, uses 1/4" pico chain, and the housing is mostly made of plastic. While Stihl's plastic is better than most, I'm questioning the durability of the new saw. We will see....really makes me think about seeing if the sales guy (he's a pro Stihl dude) will replace the chewed up aluminum on the original one and retrofit it with a 1/4" chain.
> 
> I just don't know...
> 
> I did pick up the blower attachment as it was in stock. Man...works dang awesome! The 131R likes the load too...runs really nice.



Can you take a pic of your pole saw please. I'd like to compare it to mine.


----------



## Stihl310

I just picked up the Kombi system myself. I'll admit I was very apprehensive as I'm an engineer for an outdoor power equipment company, and typically these things are "jack of all trades and masters of none". I was certainly wrong about the Kombi though, great machine, well thought out attachment and attachment method. 

Tons of torque as well with the 130. As of right now I have the straight shaft trimmer and the tri-brush blade, and the blower. 

Eventually I'll probably purchase an edger and pole saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttyR2

The "new" version of the HT-KM:


----------



## ANewSawyer

Mine doesn't look like that. I haven't had any problems with my pole pruner and it has about 15 hours on it doing everything from pruning to wood as long as the bar.


----------



## ttyR2

You can see the one I had in the picture of me cutting limbs. The original one had a hell of a vibration and the bar nut would come loose very quickly, even when torqued down really well. I don't assume the original one will be available once supplies run out.


----------



## dearber

To give an update, I just test drove the KM94 trimming parts of the lawn, and doing some edging.

I don't have much experience with this, but I was very pleased. Throttle control I found much much easier compared with the KM131 I had before, or it could be I am just getting the hang of it with more practice. But I did not find once revving up on me full power when I did not want it, like it was happening with the KM131 when trying to feather it now and then.

They say the 4-mix have a more pleasing sound than a 2 stroke, but I think to my ears the KM94 sounded quieter, and not as intensive. The sound of the KM131 was making me a bit uncomfortable at WOT. Something you get used to I am sure, and I do wear hearing protection anyway, but comparing it I believe the KM94 was quieter (although it has been a while since I tried the KM131 last)

It did very good work edging too, I just struggled with the factory (dealer ?) installed line on the trimmer, it is probably just too old and dry, kept breaking on me, or getting stuck in the head, forcing me to turn the engine off and rewind it several times. I hope its just the line, and not the head, if the later I may replace it with those Echo Speed-Feed ones later. Or it could just be my inexperience too 

I have not tried hedging, the dealer just got the new 145 kombi hedger in stock a few days ago, but I already used some hedge shears to trim the tops only. My hedge is only about 2 years old, bought 7 footers at the time, it was now grown to 8-9 feet, so it does not really require a power hedger yet, I just trimmed the tops to about 8 feet high.

Might try using the hedger attachment next year.


----------



## DND 9000

dearber said:


> It did very good work edging too, I just struggled with the factory (dealer ?) installed line on the trimmer, it is probably just too old and dry, kept breaking on me, or getting stuck in the head, forcing me to turn the engine off and rewind it several times.



Believe it or not, but if you give the cutting line for around 24hours in a bucket with water it will be much more flexible, soft and doesn`t break so easily. I didn`t believe it by myself until I`ve tried it and I can say it really works for me. I really need less line for the same work now and it doesn`t get stuck so much in the head.


----------



## ttyR2

Stihl actually tells you to do that with the poly blades used in the three-blade grass head, DND.

So...finally gave the updated HT-KM pruner a try today. It's oiling like crazy but that little 1/4" Picco chain is stretching faster than the elastic in Liz Taylor's girdle. Not sure what to make of that. It certainly doesn't cut as fast as the 3/8" Lo-Pro chain on the original pruner head. Really thinking about telling the vendor that I would like the original repaired and put a full house 3/8" Lo-Pro on it to see if that helps with the vibration. I also don't like how the "hook" is further away from the chain on the new one than the original. The hook on the original was more useful. It also cuts MUCH faster when using the top of the bar than the bottom which seems strange. Problem is it gets pinched a lot doing that.


----------



## Highdesignfool

My neighbor has a pathetic craftsman trimmer with a split shaft to do the same thing as the Stihl kombi. He was struggling with the edger attachment the other day. It just didn't have enough grunt to spin through the over grown grass to make a clean edge. I broke out my km130 with the edger attachment and finished his job in just a few minutes. He couldn't believe that my machine would do it and his wouldn't. He told me thanks and I let him sweep up the mess. Hahahaha


----------



## Highdesignfool

I went to check out the newly redesigned HT KM mini chainsaw attachment today. What is the deal with Stihl lately? The build quality looks so cheap to me. Everything plastic, including the under side hook to maneuver branches. I went to a second dealer and they had one left of the old design. Does anyone have any experience with that newer model? It looks totally inferior to me. Here's a few pics of the older more stout looking model with the same ht km designation.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Yes, I have the old style and it has been awesome on my KM-130. Cuts like a dream. All I have done to it is sharpen the chain and knock down the rakers like I do to all my new chains.


----------



## CR888

When I got my KM pole saw attachment I got them to ditch the 1/4"b/c and put a 3/8picco sprocket and 12"3/8 050 light bar on instead and played the difference. I can then swap/use bars and chains with my TH saws keeping things easy. The 1/4" chain does perform well though.


----------



## ttyR2

Do you think tightening the nut up on the original style pole saw without pulling the bar up could be what was causing mine to come loose very quickly? That's the problem I had with the one that Highdesignfool posted. It worked great, but the bar nut would come loose very easily and then it'd throw the chain. I work on my own saws and know how tight to get the bar nut, so it wasn't a matter of me leaving it too loose.
So far, I haven't had the same problem with the newer design and 1/4" chain, but I sure don't like the build quality as much. Only time will tell on that one.


----------



## Highdesignfool

ttyR2 said:


> Do you think tightening the nut up on the original style pole saw without pulling the bar up could be what was causing mine to come loose very quickly? That's the problem I had with the one that Highdesignfool posted. It worked great, but the bar nut would come loose very easily and then it'd throw the chain. I work on my own saws and know how tight to get the bar nut, so it wasn't a matter of me leaving it too loose.
> So far, I haven't had the same problem with the newer design and 1/4" chain, but I sure don't like the build quality as much. Only time will tell on that one.



A drop of blue loctite on the threads would do the trick. That's a hastle but it would prevent that nut from backing off


----------



## ANewSawyer

ttyR2 said:


> Do you think tightening the nut up on the original style pole saw without pulling the bar up could be what was causing mine to come loose very quickly? That's the problem I had with the one that Highdesignfool posted. It worked great, but the bar nut would come loose very easily and then it'd throw the chain. I work on my own saws and know how tight to get the bar nut, so it wasn't a matter of me leaving it too loose.
> So far, I haven't had the same problem with the newer design and 1/4" chain, but I sure don't like the build quality as much. Only time will tell on that one.



It couldn't hurt to try pulling the bar up and then tightening the nut. I do it on my pole saw.


----------



## d1hamby

With all the sand that gets blown into the trees here in Florida I've had a much better experience using the duro3 carbide chains on my polesaw.


CR888 said:


> When I got my KM pole saw attachment I got them to ditch the 1/4"b/c and put a 3/8picco sprocket and 12"3/8 050 light bar on instead and played the difference. I can then swap/use bars and chains with my TH saws keeping things easy. The 1/4" chain does perform well though.


----------



## ttyR2

So I went back to the dealer and bought back the original polesaw attachment to compare it against the new one. Old is a lot heavier, right-hand bar, 3/8" picco chain. New one, left-side bar, less metal in the construction, 1/4" picco chain.

After putting in a solid two hours of non-stop use this weekend while camping at a friends place with acres and acres of Ponderosa pine (other than swapping between the two polesaw attachments a few times and filling gas/oil up once) I can say that the 1/4" new model is a LOT easier on the hands. I did the last 45 minute stint with the older attachment and my hands were numb for an hour or so afterwards. the 3/8" early model also rips small branches off the trees without cutting them which isn't good for the trees. It does hog through larger branches faster than the new polesaw. Is the difference in cutting speed dramatic? Not in my opinion. I can't speak to the construction of the new polesaw. It is mostly plastic but Stihl isn't known for using cheap plastics. The new polesaw also balances the whole unit out much better when not using an extension tube.

I was careful to pull the bar up on the older polesaw and tightened the bar nut well. It never came loose after that. Just an oversight on my part. I will say that I didn't use the extension tube at all this weekend, so whether that adds more resonance and vibration which could contribute to the bar nut coming loose, I can't say. More testing will shed light on that.

As far as the KM131R goes, it just sips fuel. I'm really impressed with the fuel economy on it. Folks who walked up to see what I was doing commented how it was a lot less annoying to listen to than regular two-strokes as well. With the string attachment installed and .105 line, it went through grass and light brush like nobodies business. I suspect an FS250 would be better, but I don't have one to compare it to.

Two thumbs up on the KM131R from me!


----------



## ttyR2

With the wife's help:


----------



## CR888

The branch grabbing hook on the new design is great compared to the old one.Best pole saw head I ever used was solid plastic and would articulate so you could get a better cutting angle. The Stihl unit I have is not bad, but has big room for improvement IMO. Great for homeowner or semi pro use. Best thing is parts availability and being able to swap bars/chains with top handle 150t & 201t's.


----------



## mu2bdriver

Anyone with updates on their firsthand experience over the last month? I'm on the fence between the 94 and 131; the 94 is probably suitable for my homeowner needs but more power never hurt anyone. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## clf28264

I will state again, for a homeowner the KM-56 is more than adequate. I run the tiller, edge re-definer, edger, string trimmer, articulating hedge trimmer, and pole saw in some combination for at least 2 hours each week. The 56 has more than enough power and with yearly plug and filter changes the motor just keeps running with power and ease.


----------



## d1hamby

I have both KM131R and KM56R both are great machines. I only notice a lack of power with the KM56R when heavy weed whacking and using pole pruner in heavier limbs over 4 inches. Never used the KM94R. I do however use a Kobalt 80v brushless trimmer head with my Stihl Kombi attachments. It is slightly less powerful than the KM56R.


----------



## Ken W

Hi all, so I have a follow up question to all this. I just recently purchased a Kombi trimmer, edger, pole saw, and articulating hedger attachments. In the future I want to purchase a bed redefiner and the power broom.. I have a Kombi 111r Head but would it be powerful enough to run the bed redifiner and/or the power broom?

Also I really like the look and feel of the 94r like everyone on this thread has talked about. Could that run the power broom and bed redifiner?

I keep going back and forth on whether to just keep the 111r, or get either the 131 or 94 instead.


----------



## clf28264

Ken W said:


> Hi all, so I have a follow up question to all this. I just recently purchased a Kombi trimmer, edger, pole saw, and articulating hedger attachments. In the future I want to purchase a bed redefiner and the power broom.. I have a Kombi 111r Head but would it be powerful enough to run the bed redifiner and/or the power broom?
> 
> Also I really like the look and feel of the 94r like everyone on this thread has talked about. Could that run the power broom and bed redifiner?
> 
> I keep going back and forth on whether to just keep the 111r, or get either the 131 or 94 instead.


Yes, I run the tiller with the 56 and it has enough power. More is always appreciated with the larger attachments since the 56 will need to run wide open to work well. But, after all these years I’m still running the same 56 from 2012 and it still works very well. Canned gas, good plugs and yearly tlc will keep even the 56 running well. I’m still pushing roughly 2 hours a week for 48 weeks a year with minimal issues. When my current unit does die, I’m going to go with the current top end commercial to continue getting the most of my investment I’m the stihl kombi system.


----------



## Okie294life

CR888 said:


> KM-94 light simple high revving traditional 2stroke. I don't bother using my KM-131 anymore. The KM-94 has enough power to run pole saw with 2 extensions, the 4mix have good torque & throttle response but lack the personality of the 2mix engines. Just my 2c with a few hundred hours on them commercially.


I would go with the 94 as well, not a huge fan of the 4 mix. I have the Tanaka rip-off version of this trimmer and it pulls a pole saw and tiller attachment just fine. The only thing it doesn’t do well is cut large weeds and light brush. The cool thing about the Kombi system is it will accept some generic attachments. I wouldn’t do the blower they are just plain overpriced and do not work as well as a handheld. If you aren’t absolutely set on stihl you could save some cash on a commercial grade split shaft, and the attachments are a lot cheaper if you search.


----------

